# Moisture On Cheese With Q-View



## duffman (Apr 20, 2014)

I smoked some Cheddar, Swiss, Motary Jack, and pepper jack yesterday. as of 24 hours later they still have moisture on them. I put the white cheeses in the fridge last night in plastic bags because I was worried to leave them out over night. What should I do? SHould I vac pac them tonight? or leave the cheddar on the counter for another day or two? Also what about the white cheeses? Thanks for any help.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 20, 2014)

Dry the cheese with paper towels....  Let it warm up so there is no condensate......     I like to wrap in plastic then vac pack.....

one more thing....  be sure to warm the cheese above the smoker temp before smoking so condensate does not form on the cold cheese....


----------



## duffman (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for answering my question. I am going to vacuum seal them tonight.







Here are some pics of the cheese.I did half for two hours and half for four hours. Ihad both sides of my AMNS burning so we will see how smokey everything tastes in a few weeks. For more pics check out my Tumblr.













20140419_085429.jpg



__ duffman
__ Apr 21, 2014


















20140419_085631.jpg



__ duffman
__ Apr 21, 2014


















20140419_132536.jpg



__ duffman
__ Apr 21, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Apr 22, 2014)

Dave has you covered on this, that looks great -- now the waiting period, I love smoked cheese.

A full smoker is a happy smoker.


----------

